# Need help with throttling. I7-10750H



## StarMember (Jul 11, 2022)

Hello y'all. As the title says, I've been getting this throttle problem that I believe is power throttle. I don't really know much about this, but I posted some time ago and succesfully undervolted my cpu. Btw, my laptop's an HP Pavilion Gaming Laptop 15 (1650 + i7-10750H). I saw some dude in a video that suggested setting this cpu power limit to 45W and in the video temperature drop with no performance loss can be seen. I did the same but I get a red text that says POWER. I go to the limits tab and indeed I have a throttle. My question is, how do I fix this? It's been some time since I used that setting and had no problems until today. I set both PL1 and PL2 to 45w and turbo time limit to max. I used to play at constant 4.1 ghz but now when playing my clock drops to 3.3-3.5 and it's not constant. Any help is welcome.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 11, 2022)

Setting your PL1 and PL2 power limits to 45W is telling the CPU to throttle at 45W. The CPU is doing exactly what you are telling it to do.

If you want more performance and less power limit throttling, try raising both PL1 and PL2 to 60W. This works on some computers. Many HP laptops are locked down so requesting more than 45W for PL1 will be ignored and your computer will continue to power limit throttle right at 45W during any long term test or game.

Increase your power limits and then turn the ThrottleStop Log File option on and go play a game for 15 minutes. When finished testing, exit the game and then exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. It will be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach a log to your next post.

Set the Turbo Time Limit back to the 28 second default value. Setting this to 3 million plus seconds does not accomplish anything.


----------



## StarMember (Jul 11, 2022)

Here's the log file. My clockspeed went stable back again, and I think PL2 doesn't throttle anymore. But still it gets hot. I think I need a repaste. I haven't repasted this laptop since I bought it back in november 2020.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 11, 2022)

Your cooling system can only dissipate 45W at the moment before the CPU starts thermal throttling. Going 20 months with zero maintenance can cause these problems. 

There was still some PL2 throttling at 45W. There is usually no way to go beyond this limitation if you have an HP Pavilion laptop.


----------



## StarMember (Jul 11, 2022)

Yeah, I'm just a casual gamer so I really didn't care much about that. Of course I clean the fans every month or two but I haven't changed my paste since I bought it so it's using the stock paste that must be a cheap one. So, in your opinion, repasting with a quality paste can solve all these limits? My gpu runs cool so I think heat disipation isn't that bad. My gpu has never ever reached 80 degrees. And also, thanks a lot for the help. And my last question is, what happens if I increase both PL1 and PL2 to 65-70? Will I get lower temps or something?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 11, 2022)

StarMember said:


> Yeah, I'm just a casual gamer so I really didn't care much about that. Of course I clean the fans every month or two but I haven't changed my paste since I bought it so it's using the stock paste that must be a cheap one. So, in your opinion, repasting with a quality paste can solve all these limits? My gpu runs cool so I think heat disipation isn't that bad. My gpu has never ever reached 80 degrees. And also, thanks a lot for the help. And my last question is, what happens if I increase both PL1 and PL2 to 65-70? Will I get lower temps or something?


Make sure you are checking the gaps between all heatsinks and the chips in the mobile, not all devices use thermal paste but pads.


----------



## StarMember (Jul 11, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Make sure you are checking the gaps between all heatsinks and the chips in the mobile, not all devices use thermal paste but pads.


That's true mate, thanks for the advice. Thank you both.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 11, 2022)

StarMember said:


> what happens if I increase both PL1 and PL2


When I was in school, more power equaled more heat. I think that is still true today. 



StarMember said:


> repasting with a quality paste can solve all these limits?


Probably not. If your HP laptop has a 45W limit built into it, replacing the paste and making changes in ThrottleStop will not change this limitation.


----------



## StarMember (Jul 11, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> When I was in school, more power equaled more heat. I think that is still true today.
> 
> 
> Probably not. If your HP laptop has a 45W limit built into it, replacing the paste and making changes in ThrottleStop will not change this limitation.


But it will more likely prevent thermal throttling?. I bought this laptop because it was vastly enhanced from the 2019 version and it's true. I remember playing with no overheating problems the first months after I bought it. I'm standing with the same idea, they use cheap crappy pastes in the factory. Well, I'm gonna repaste and maybe post someday. Thank you!


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 11, 2022)

StarMember said:


> But it will more likely prevent thermal throttling?


If more power equals more heat, how will that prevent thermal throttling? It will do the opposite. More heat will cause more thermal throttling. Hopefully some new thermal paste will help reduce heat.


----------



## StarMember (Jul 11, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> If more power equals more heat, how will that prevent thermal throttling? It will do the opposite. More heat will cause more thermal throttling. Hopefully some new thermal paste will help reduce heat.


I hope so. So, If I understood, the more I increase values in PL1 and PL2, the more power it will produce? And If the laptop can keep that power it won't cause throttling?. What could be the sweet spot values between performance and temps? I'd like not getting that power throttling and having decent temps.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 11, 2022)

StarMember said:


> power throttling


Long term, your HP laptop is likely locked to a maximum of 45W. That is the Intel rated TDP for a 10750H and HP generally sets the long term power limit equal to the 45W TDP value.








						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




Changing out the thermal paste and improving your temperatures will not change the 45W long term limit. You can try setting PL1 and PL2 higher in ThrottleStop but there is a very good chance that any requests higher than 45W will be ignored.

Run a ThrottleStop log file after you clean out your laptop. It will show if the 45W limit is being enforced.


----------



## StarMember (Jul 13, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Long term, your HP laptop is likely locked to a maximum of 45W. That is the Intel rated TDP for a 10750H and HP generally sets the long term power limit equal to the 45W TDP value.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey uncle, So as I planned, I repasted my pavilion with Grizzly Kryonaut and honestly, didn't see any big difference. From 100 max I'm having 95 degrees max. So I changed my undervolt fivr settings and now is -200 mv for core and -100 for cache. Previously it was -125 core and -65.4 cache. The problem is, as soon as I applied my new undervolt it didn't crash but now gives me power limit throttling again. My values were 60 for both PL1 and PL2. Maybe u can help me again.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 13, 2022)

Try turning on the log file option on the main screen and go play a game for 15 minutes. Attach a log file to your next post. 

HP designs their laptops to power limit throttle. Usually no way to solve that problem besides shopping elsewhere next time.


----------



## StarMember (Jul 13, 2022)

Well, seems better. Temps were better for like 10 minutes, hovered around 78-85. New undervolt seemed okay but crashed after some time. Should I lower -5 mv in both core and cache?. Also, what about PL1 and PL2, what values should I use after this repaste?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 13, 2022)

The end of your log file shows that you still get PL1 power limit throttling at 45W. There is no way around this HP limitation.

You can set PL1 and PL2 to 60W in ThrottleStop. It does not really matter because the MSR power limits are being ignored. The 45W EC limit set by HP is in control of your CPU.  

Most 10750H lose stability when the cache undervolt is set to a number bigger than -70 mV or -75 mV. If you are crashing, you have gone too far.


----------



## StarMember (Jul 13, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> The end of your log file shows that you still get PL1 power limit throttling at 45W. There is no way around this HP limitation.
> 
> You can set PL1 and PL2 to 60W in ThrottleStop. It does not really matter because the MSR power limits are being ignored. The 45W EC limit set by HP is in control of your CPU.
> 
> Most 10750H lose stability when the cache undervolt is set to a number bigger than -70 mV or -75 mV. If you are crashing, you have gone too far.


I see. But at least I'm not getting thermal throttling. Right now the most stable one after an hour of playing is -190 for core and -90 cache. I get an average temp of 78-83 degrees. I think that's pretty decent. So I guess there's nothing else I can do to get even more lower temps?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 13, 2022)

StarMember said:


> I get an average temp of 78-83 degrees.


Those temps are perfectly fine. There is no need to do anything else. Lower temps will not help performance.


----------



## StarMember (Jul 13, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Those temps are perfectly fine. There is no need to do anything else. Lower temps will not help performance.


I must thank you, for real. Not all people is helpful when it's about explaining things through a screen.

Oh and one last question. I have two profiles for my undervolt. Both are stable, but, wich values do you think would reduce more heat? 1) -105 core and -95 cache, 2) -190 core and -90 cache. My doubt grows about whether leaving large value spaces between core and cache doesn't have an effect on temps, or am I wrong?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 14, 2022)

I have never tested using different voltages on a 10th Gen mobile CPU. Use Cinebench R23. Do you see better temperatures or better performance?

Do not use different voltages unless you can prove that there is an improvement. This used to work well on 8th and 9th Gen.


----------



## FLFLFL (Jul 14, 2022)

your temps are fine as unclewebb
said.
Re paste will not bring performance, because you don't hit the max.
Add a Cinebench R15 screenshot (1100-1200Cb should be fine) or if you want more heavy Geekbench 5


----------



## StarMember (Jul 14, 2022)

Oh, so having the same value in both core and cache is crucial... I didn't know that.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 14, 2022)

StarMember said:


> having the same value in both core and cache is crucial...


I did not say that. I said you need to do some testing with Cinebench R23. Do not make any changes in ThrottleStop unless you can prove it improves performance or temperatures.


----------

